# my Y33



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

snapped a few pics of my new ride

hard to find mods for this car, but hopefully should have something new in the next few months


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhhhhh golly. V-8 :thumbup:

i love that wood grain on the door panles.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

big pimp style


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

> hard to find mods for this car, but hopefully should have something new in the next few months


Yah, that car is a total bummer......


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......i bet it moves pretty good lol.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, Ill trade my se-r for it :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that model q45 = sex sex sex


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i guess everythig in texas is big, compared to your 200sx that is.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i guess everythig in texas is big, compared to your 200sx that is.


^ its true....have you seen the damn grass hoppers!!!!????? they're like small rats.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey blake.. what happened to the 200sx ?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its sitting at my apartment

sad truth is, i have to sell it soon 
but im hanging onto it for a little while longer, just for centimental values i suppose


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Y a 33, instead of a B14(gay little joke) but hey i love the new car, cant wait to see the mods that you do with it, first thing i would do would be some nice deep dish rims, also wait till you notice how much more you are going to pay for gas..is gas in texas as much as it is in cali...hope not!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i have always liked these cars
i just never thought i could afford one

yes, i want deep dish wheels and a drop to be among my first mods...
but mods for this car are very hard to come by

im paying $2.26/gallon ATM
its $36 to fill er up

but i ride the train to my new job, so im actually saving money on gas


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

$2.26 a gallion, lol here in NY I pay 2.60 a gallion..


Im really feeling the car.. A nice deep dish will really bring out the car :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ya, i pay around 2.61 till 2.70


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

finally got the Teins on
pics arent exactly great, but its all i got for now


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

that thing looks like a mob car!! but damn, i didnt know they made springs for such big cars.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they werent exactly easy to acquire, by any means

had to special order them from Japan
$300 pre paid and it took about 2 months just to get them


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

looks badass just like that. those stock wheels aren't "ugly" per say, but aftermarket wheels would *really* set it off. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> looks badass just like that. those stock wheels aren't "ugly" per say, but aftermarket wheels would *really* set it off. :thumbup:


agreed 110%. looking P-I-M-P blake. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

they arent great, but i got them for free

they'll do for now

















should get some more later when i got some extra funds

much bigger lip :thumbup:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

That car is freakin sweet 
I want one lol
Get some 20"+ deep dish and whew youll be straight big pimpin spendin g's


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice ride. You're oh so limited on parts for that car.

Here is my old 91 Q45, with everthing on it except shorter rear end gears and Nitrous.

www.Stillen.com will be the outlet for you. Its not cheap, good luck


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

those rims are bangin, all they need is a wider lip, and say about 2 inches in diameter.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

These would look good. 












......so would these


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Sexy V8


it kicks ass!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

good job blake, looks great! :thumbup:

why have you abandoned us OT folk?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hehe yeah right, HRE = $$$$, which i dont have


and i drop in OT from time to time...but i always feel lost :thumbdwn: 

being gone sucks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

something new


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

luxury all the way, i like it :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Stilla nice car man. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dope wheels, me likey.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

honestlly I liked the 1st set of wheels. But very few cars could pull them off. I'm really loving the new ones though.

also it looks mean as hell with the front that much lower then the back.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LOOKING REALLY REALLY GOOD MAIN. but for a big car like that i like those big spoke huge lip wheels like this







but with a huge lip. still looking really tight. ill be posting pics of my se-r's progress soon so check it out.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pete? said:


> LOOKING REALLY REALLY GOOD MAIN. but for a big car like that i like those big spoke huge lip wheels like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 100%
but i got a deal on these i couldnt refuse


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Whoa that thing is HOT! Once I finish the build I been thinking of going luxury. for my daily driver. 

:showpics:


----------

